# Sphinx 380



## seabee7196 (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking at purchasing the Sphinx 380 2 tone new in the box. What do you think would be good price to offer on one of these rare pistols? I know its very rare from Switzerland and is made nicely, never been fired and in the box. They quit importing them to the USA in the 90's. Any helpful info on this pistol would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Sphinx is a very well made weapon. I have always wanted one of those Swiss pistols for pistol gaming. I always wanted a 9mm but settled on a Witness because of availablity and just plain easy to get. Price may have been an issue but I could not find any locally to even look at. I have read about them and a friend from tennessee as one I shot.

I did a quick search to determine the value of a NIB .380

I found this

looks about right good luck. If you get it post a pic and a review please.

RCG


----------



## seabee7196 (Sep 22, 2010)

*got it*

yeah i bought it. should be here in a few days. he was stiff on that price......there was someone that offered him 650 and he turned that down a few months ago.


----------

